# Using sodium citrate



## biarine (Aug 7, 2017)

This gentleman using sodium citrate to thicken his liquid soap. Any idea how to use them?  The video below.
https://youtu.be/g2Q1whwSVMk


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 7, 2017)

Sodium citrate is a salt, and salts can thicken liquid soap, assuming there's enough oleic acid in the recipe. Looks like what he did is no mystery -- the beginning of the video gives all the details of his recipe and how he used the sodium citrate. Try it and see what you think!


----------



## biarine (Aug 7, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Sodium citrate is a salt, and salts can thicken liquid soap, assuming there's enough oleic acid in the recipe. Looks like what he did is no mystery -- the beginning of the video gives all the details of his recipe and how he used the sodium citrate. Try it and see what you think!




Thank you DeeAnne I will try.


----------

